# Ainley or Deerskin?



## Margo Ellis

I am thinking of a three hole slide in for my F-150, I would like a drawer system under them that would allow me to put in 4 gunners up wingers and some of the other "stuff" that we need for dog training, maybe a second drawer on the other side for blinds , poles, bumpers and such.

Which dog box manufacturer has the better product for the price? I used to own a Mountain Top 4 hole topper and loved it so that is also an option. 

I don't want a trailer as I may go back to an RV at some point.


----------



## DKR

I went through the same process almost two years ago and chose Deerskin and I am completely happy with my decision. They were great to deal with and their product in my opinion is second to none.

I asked them to custom build almost the exact box/drawer system you are describing. The dog box is their regular 3 hole but is was built separate from the drawers so I could take the box section out when the dogs went north for the summer. Kenneth designed is so it’s secure when in but takes a few minutes to take out. Really well thought out.

The two drawer system was built as a standalone so I could leave it in the truck all the time. I have only taken the drawers out once since I put them in. The drawers are about 48” X 75ish” which takes up the bed of the truck, Deerskin built a platform for the top of it so that it is about 60” wide and covers the entire bed. One drawer is wider than the other; it will hold 4 Gunners Up wingers and the electronics. It’s carpeted and when the wingers are not in there it’s a great storage area. The other drawer is narrower and also carpeted and I keep all my other stuff in there (radios, collars, whistles, jackets, rain gear on and on and on).

The Deskins are great folks, down home and professional.


----------



## Margo Ellis

I like the plastic bin idea you have for storage, keeps things some what tidy. I will give them a call and ask for a quote along with Ainley and MTCK. Thanks for the input.


----------



## DKR

The bins were actually an accident.

We had originally designed the narrow drawer to have dividers, but I wasn't sure what sizes I wanted. So i told Deerskin I would come back after I had figured out how big each compartment needed to be.

I found the bins at the hardware store while on another project and quickly decided the versatility of the bins was better than the dividers so I just left it open.


----------



## Sleepyg

Love that box design.


----------



## Aaron Homburg

*Margo I bought a 3 hole Ainley a couple of years ago and love it. I made the holes 4 inches longer so the dogs can really stretch out love that option. Couple things I would have done different, I think I would have put a closet on the front of it as it would get rid of the jackets and shirts, lanyards and such behind my seat as both of the drawers already have stuff in them. I also would have extended my drawers like in the above picture. Ron and Jane are wonderful to work with I highly recommend them.

Aaron*


----------



## Jeff Huntington

Nice box DKR

Looks pricey!


----------



## Keven

Hey Margo! Man, it'd be hard to lose with either and we've had/have both. Steve's trailer/topper got stolen earlier this year - it was a previously owned Ainley. At the crossroad of replacing, we again revisited the same issue you are: Deerskin or Ainley. 

Deerskin makes real quality stuff - and they are just about an hour away from where we live. We've pleased with the used slide in box we got to support us after the trailer/topper was stolen. 

That being said, we decided to go with Ainley to replace the topper because it was the degree of finish and detail of highest quality that we really liked. So, instead of taking the one hour drive when the works done, it'll be traversing across the country - but, in our opinions, its well worth the trip. And dealing with the Ainley group is always a pleasure! They stay with you well beyond the point of sale - whether it's buying new from them or their product from another owner. Very impressive outfit and impeccable products. I'm hoping to one day be in your shoes for the back of my truck ... I'll be driving across the country again and I can't wait! LOL!


----------



## Steve Hester

Margo,
A couple of reasons I went with Ainley. Jane and Chad have been very patient and helpful with me in desigining my topper the way I wanted it. And the Ainley has the jail bars, instead of the punched holes the Deeskin has for ventilation. Also, the Ainely is framed with aluminum, not steel, which makes the topper lighter. Don't get me wrong, the 2 hole Deerskin I have in my truck is nice, but I ordered the Ainley.


----------



## Margo Ellis

Thanks for all the replies. I am looking into the weight to make sure I am not going to tax my F-150 with dogs and equipment. I had a 4 hole topper on my last truck and it was just too much for it. I know the new trucks can haul more but I don't need to kill my mileage that much. 
Friends have a 3 hole Ainley that I will be taking a look at when I get back east the end of the month, that will probably seal the deal.


----------



## Suzanne Burr

I have a "Farm Weight" Ford F150 with a 4 hole Ainley box w/a small water reservoir, storage area, plus a battery box, and have no trouble hauling the dogs, and a bunch of equipment. My training partners have two long drawers built to fit on the floor of their truck bed. They can carry everything in those two drawers. They also have a Ford.
Suzanne B


----------



## Chris Videtto

Here is my 3 hole MTCK, Very happy with it, it on an 08 Tundra. I'm very pleased with it so far! I don't think you can go wrong with any of the big box makers!


----------



## Margo Ellis

The only big difference I can see right now between Ainley and MTCK is the weight. MTCK is about a 750# box that is a lot, not sure what is making it about 300# heavier then Ainley.


----------



## 90-tcom

Got a MTCK and are 100% satisfied.


----------



## Chris Videtto

Margo Ellis said:


> The only big difference I can see right now between Ainley and MTCK is the weight. MTCK is about a 750# box that is a lot, not sure what is making it about 300# heavier then Ainley.


Margo, 

I did not know there was such a weight difference!??


----------



## Margo Ellis

Yes and I am not sure why, steel tube vs aluminum tube?


----------



## OSO-Buck

Does anyone know the dry weight of the double boxes alone with no gear or dogs in them?


----------

